# Root Miller 2017



## mw.dd (6. September 2016)

Da das neue Root Miller seit Samstag bestellbar ist, würde ich hier als Interessent mal einen Thread eröffnen.

Vielleicht kann Julia von @ROSE Bikes Tech ja ein paar Fragen beantworten:
- Ab wann wird der Konfigurator freigeschaltet?
- Welche Innenweite haben die XM1501 spline one (Topmodell)? 22,5 oder 25mm?
- Ab welcher Rahmengröße wird die Reverb in 150mm konfigurierbar sein?


----------



## AH3AD (7. September 2016)

Da Hänge ich mich gleich mal mit dran:
- wird der RS Super Deluxe für das Root Miller 2 konfigurierbar sein?
- Wann werden vorraussichtlich die XL´s lieferbar sein?
- passt bei einem möglichen Super Deluxe Dämpfer noch eine 750ml Flasche in den Rahmen?
- passt die Fabric Cageless Bottle in den Rahmen oder sitzen die Bohrungen zu tief unten?

Viele Grüße, Ah3ad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (7. September 2016)

Mir scheint es, die Bohrungen sitzen zu tief. Ich hatte auch schon mal deswegen nachgefragt.


----------



## underdog (7. September 2016)

Mit dem Konfigurator dauert es immer etwas nachdem die Bikes online sind, 2-4 Woche. zumindest war es so immer in den vergangenen Jahren.
Die Innenweite der DT XM1501 am Root Miller ist 30mm, kann man in der Zoom Ansicht beim 3er erkennen.
Die 150mm Reverb ist ab den M Größen verbaut, aber kann in alle anderen Größe bestimmt wieder reingewählt werden. nach Info auf der Eurobike wird auch die 170mm Reverb wählbar sein, genauso wie der Super Deluxe.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (7. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich frage meine Kollegen und melde mich umgehend!

Liebe Grüße

Julia


----------



## mw.dd (7. September 2016)

underdog schrieb:


> Die Innenweite der DT XM1501 am Root Miller ist 30mm, kann man in der Zoom Ansicht beim 3er erkennen.


 
Das nenne ich sinnvolle Ausstattung; danke an @ROSE Bikes Tech für's Mitdenken.
Zumal ja auch am RM2 Sixpack Felgen mit 30mm MW verbaut sind


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (8. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe die Antworten unten eingefügt: 

- Ab wann wird der Konfigurator freigeschaltet? *In ca. 2-3 Wochen, wir pflegen aktuell Artikel ins System (einzelne Optionen 
  werden dann auch schon früher verfügbar sein)*
- Welche Innenweite haben die XM1501 spline one (Topmodell)? 22,5 oder 25mm? *Die Innenmaulweite beträgt 30 mm.*
- Ab welcher Rahmengröße wird die Reverb in 150mm konfigurierbar sein? *S: 125 mm / M+L: 150 mm / XL: 170 mm*
- Wird der RS Super Deluxe für das Root Miller 2 konfigurierbar sein? *Der Super Deluxe wird beim ROOT MILLER als Option wählbar 
  sein.*
- Wann werden vorraussichtlich die XL´s lieferbar sein? *Ab KW 42 kommen erste Rahmenlieferungen rein.*
- Passt bei einem möglichen Super Deluxe Dämpfer noch eine 750 ml Flasche in den Rahmen? *Es wird da leider zu eng! Bei L oder XL 
  Rahmen könnte es unter Umständen mit einem Flaschenhalter mit seitlicher Entnahme gehen, haben wir aber auch noch 
  nicht testen können.*
- Passt die Fabric Cageless Bottle in den Rahmen oder sitzen die Bohrungen zu tief unten? *Haben wir noch nicht getestet, sollte aber  
  passen. Beim Super Deluxe Dämpfer wird es nicht passen, auch nicht bei Größe XL.

Liebe Grüße

Julia
*


----------



## frischensbub (10. September 2016)

So ein schönes Rad, aber dieses unmöglich lange Sitzrohr ist in der heutigen Zeit unnötig und für so ein Trailbike auch bissl zu viel des Guten. Fast 500mm in größe L...puuuh


----------



## mw.dd (10. September 2016)

Ich finde das lange Sitzrohr auch daneben, aber ich bin kein Kurzbeiner - bei mir sollte in M noch eine Reverb mit 150mm passen.
Ansonsten finde ich Rahmen und Anbauteile überzeugend, zumindest erstmal auf dem Papier.


----------



## Nordwandclimber (14. September 2016)

Habe ja auch in letzter Zeit das Jeffsy in Latsch getestet, klasse Rad, aber ist nur leider als Alu-Rahmen in XL nicht mehr in meiner Wunschkonfiguration verfügbar. Daher habe ich nun nun das Root Miller in Visier genommen.

Mir gefällt vor allem die Möglichkeit, einzelne Komponenten gleich vorab im Rahmen der Verfügbarkeit bei Rose tauschen zu lassen. Leider bei YT nicht möglich.
170er Reverb geht in XL für mich locker rein.... , vor allem sind beim 2er mal leistungsfähige Bremsen verbaut.
Wie mir der Support heute mitgeteilt hat, sollte wohl auch ne Eagle möglich sein. Aber mal abwarten.......was der Spaß dann kostet.
Verfügbarkeit wird wohl Richtung November gehen.


----------



## AH3AD (14. September 2016)

Hab auch nochmal Kontakt mit Rose gehabt: Grundtenor vom Bearbeiter ist, dass es bei einem möglichen Super Deluxe sich mit dem Flaschenhalter und 1000/ 750ml Flaschen nicht ausgehen wird. Maximal bei Rahmengröße XL. Lange Reverb ist wohl sogar Serie. Bei mir ist leider das maximale Systemgewicht von 120kg (laut Berater) das Ausschlusskriterium. Durch meine 1,96 und den Ruder-Hintergrund knacke ich ganz jährig schon die 105kg und wenn dann noch Fahrrad und Ausrüstung dazu kommen... 
Jetzt wirds halt doch ein 2017er Speiseeis Enduro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordwandclimber (14. September 2016)

Ich habe in Summe auch etwas mehr als 0,12 Tonnen Systemgewicht. Mit vernünftigen Laufrädern sollte das kein Problem sein, zumindest ist das bei 4 Rädern von mir so. Sören Speer baut klasse Teile für bezahlbares Geld. Ist halt nicht ultra leicht aber stabil. War damit in meinem FF eine Woche in Saalbach, und nun 2 Wochen Gardasee. Steht wie ne eins....


----------



## HIGHTOWER1975 (20. September 2016)

hatte mir rose kontakt wegen dem root miller. die meinten es gäbe keien gewichtslimite. zumindest meine 110kg duschfertig seien kein problem...


----------



## mw.dd (10. Oktober 2016)

ROSE Bikes Tech" data-source="post: 14042301"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ROSE Bikes Tech schrieb:


> - Ab wann wird der Konfigurator freigeschaltet? *In ca. 2-3 Wochen, wir pflegen aktuell Artikel ins System (einzelne Optionen
> werden dann auch schon früher verfügbar sein)*



Reminder: Die 2-3 Wochen sind um


----------



## Fetzer 66 (10. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,es geht bei mir zwar nicht um ein Root Miller,aber ich habe vor einiger Zeit bei Rose angerufen um zu erfahren,wann denn die neuen Granite Chiefs kommen,bzw.der entsprechende Konfigurator vernünftig bestückt sein wird?Dazu meinte man bei Rose daß es bestimmt November würde,aber genaueres könnte man mir nicht sagen.Also gehe ich mal davon aus,daß die Räder noch mindestens einen Monat auf sich warten lassen werden.
Vielleicht hat Julia neue Informationen für uns.
Schöne Grüße.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (11. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

leider hat sich der Zeitplan mit den Konfis bei diesen Modellen um zwei Wochen nach hinten verschoben. 

Wir geben unser Bestes, um euch die Optionen schnellstmöglich anzeigen zu können. 

Liebe Grüße

Julia


----------



## Fetzer 66 (11. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Julia,danke für die Info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tac85 (29. Dezember 2016)

Ist das Root Miller 3 29" schon als Testbike zu bekommen ? 

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Burt4711 (10. Januar 2017)

Braucht der Dämpfer eigentlich hohen Druck?
Wiege 110 kg.....


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (11. Januar 2017)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Braucht der Dämpfer eigentlich hohen Druck?
> Wiege 110 kg.....



Hallo Burt4711,
bei einem Körpergewicht von 110 kg wird der passende Dämpferdruck bei ca. 215 PSI liegen.
Der Maximaldruck vom Rock Shox Deluxe RT3 ist 325 PSI. 
Daher wirst Du das Fahrwerk auf Dein Körpergewicht abstimmen können.

Viele Grüße aus Bocholt
Peter


----------



## Burt4711 (13. Januar 2017)

Das ist interessant.  Demnach eines der wenigen Modelle  dass sich abstimmen lässt für grosse und damit schwere Leute.


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Januar 2017)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Das ist interessant.  Demnach eines der wenigen Modelle  dass sich abstimmen lässt für grosse und damit schwere Leute.


Das hat nicht nur mit dem Dämpfer zu tun, sondern auch mit der Kinematik des Hinterbaus. Also bringt es nicht, das gleiche für jedes andere Bike mit dem gleichen Dämpfer zu erhoffen.


----------



## Schwarzwald (23. Februar 2017)

Hallo!

in der letzten Bike kam der neue Rahmen ja nicht sehr gut weg. Schwer (kann ich verschmerzen) aber auch leider nicht sehr steif.
Hat jemand reale Erfahrung (am Besten schwerer Fahrer) spürt mann was beim Fahren?

Danke & Grüße
Schwarzwald


----------



## Burt4711 (20. April 2017)

Würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## Zweibeiner (21. April 2017)

Habe den Test in der Bike auch gelesen u warte nun auch sehnsüchtig auf Erfahrungsberichte....


----------



## Fury (8. Mai 2017)

@ROSE Bikes Tech 

Servus. Habe drei Fragen (evtl. wars schon, dann sorry dafür...)

- Hat das 2017er Root Miller ISCG Tabs?

- Wie wird das "Problem" gelöst wenn statt der "Deluxe RockShox" Dämpfer (metrisch!) die FOX Dämpfer Version gewählt wird? Bzw. wie ist die Federbeinlänge?

- Gibts den Rahmen auch einzeln zu kaufen?

Danke.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (8. Mai 2017)

Hallo fury9,
unser Root Miller Rahmen kommt mit einer ISCG 05 Aufnahme.
Mit dem Fox Dämpfer gibt es kein Problem. Er ist auch metrisch er hat nur keine Bearing Mount Aufnahme am Body wie der Deluxe Dämpfer. Die Buchse am Schaft ist 25mmx8mm und am Body 30mmx8mm und beide sind 210mm lang und haben 55mm Hub. 
Den Rahmen bieten wir nicht im Einzelverkauf an, sorry.

Viele Grüße aus Bocholt
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burt4711 (11. Mai 2017)

ROSE Bikes Tech" data-source="post: 14287727"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ROSE Bikes Tech schrieb:


> Hallo Burt4711,
> bei einem Körpergewicht von 110 kg wird der passende Dämpferdruck bei ca. 215 PSI liegen.
> Der Maximaldruck vom Rock Shox Deluxe RT3 ist 325 PSI.
> Daher wirst Du das Fahrwerk auf Dein Körpergewicht abstimmen können.
> ...




Gibt's da Erfahrungen von schweren Fahrern?


----------



## Burt4711 (25. September 2018)

So,

Rose sagt, 120 kg Gewichtsfreigabe - Fahrer Plus Gepäck plus Bike.
Finde ich schade....Dämpfer laut Thread hier einstellbar, aber Rose sagt, auch bei Toureneinsatz nicht freigegeben, gibt keine ausreichend stabilen Laufräder.


----------



## Burt4711 (5. Oktober 2018)

Gibt's vielleicht doch schwerere Fahrer hier, die von den Erfahrungen berichten können?


----------

